# any soft for measuring the temp. of mobo and cpu



## krishnathelord (Mar 24, 2005)

guys i know it is a very old and silly post but i need it.

can u suggest any soft for measuring the temp. of mobo and cpu,

MBM does not work  

so.....


----------



## swatkat (Mar 24, 2005)

Get yourself MotherBoard Monitor.
*www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=311

and HotCPUTester.....
*www.dirfile.com/hot_cpu_tester_pro.htm


----------



## Kannan (Mar 24, 2005)

Please do a search for this topic before posting !!!

Still to save your search here is the link of the famous SpeedFan
*www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 24, 2005)

try this freeware called FreshUI 
www.freshdevices.com/download.html


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 24, 2005)

Which OS? For linux ksensors is used to get the mobo details and for windows there is a long list some of which has been covered above.


----------



## mail2and (Mar 24, 2005)

i have to agree with Indy.....

Asus probe is the best.....  gives a whole lotta options....


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 24, 2005)

Asus Mobo => ASUS Probe
Others => MBM (Mother Board Monitor), HotCPUTesterFreshUI, etc...


----------



## allindrome (Mar 24, 2005)

Speedfan too is compatible with a lot of motherboards.


----------



## krishnathelord (Mar 24, 2005)

i have asrock 845 chipset mobo


----------



## swatkat (Mar 25, 2005)

Then AsusProbe will not work, AsusProbe is only for Asus motherboards.

So you can use MotheBoard monitor, HotCPUTester.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 25, 2005)

If not ASUS MOBO then go for => MBM (Mother Board Monitor), HotCPUTesterFreshUI, etc...  !!!


----------



## Kannan (Mar 25, 2005)

Speedfan is the best.

Combine that with Samurize, and it will look like this (See the hardware status on the SideBar)

*www.binarybits.net/images/mac_tiger_prev.jpg

Bigger Image (152 kb)
*www.binarybits.net/images/mac_tiger.jpg


----------



## krishnathelord (Mar 27, 2005)

ok  thanx guys  
i downloaded the the profram speed fan.
and it works fine.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey krishnathelord finally settled for my suggestion *www.binarybits.net/images/smileys/12.gif


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 29, 2005)

Kannan said:
			
		

> Speedfan is the best.
> 
> Combine that with Samurize, and it will look like this (See the hardware status on the SideBar)
> 
> ...



  hey there...

 Buddy... BTW which is the theme ur using there..(Is it Longhorn Trans Pack..)
lemme know if it any other...thanx..

  Cheers..
   Dipen


----------



## Kannan (Mar 30, 2005)

Dipen01 that is Stardock Suite with MAC OS-X Tiger Suite !!


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2005)

Motherboard Monitor does'nt work on my machine too!


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 30, 2005)

"speed fan" (*www.almico.com/speedfan.php) is nice


----------



## krishnathelord (Mar 31, 2005)

club_pranay said:
			
		

> "speed fan" (*www.almico.com/speedfan.php) is nice



it is not just nice its the best 8)


----------

